# 2020 IMSA Daytona 24Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

December 20, 2019 (Thomasville, NC) -*Rick Ware Racing is set to expand in 2020, competing in the IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship Series, starting in January at the 24 Hours of Daytona at Daytona International Speedway.*
*
"I am excited to expand the RWR brand. There is no better platform to market and promote sponsors and brands than motorsports. We are able to cross-promote our partners in both the IMSA and NASCAR Series, adding huge benefits. I am looking forward to an exciting year, growing RWR both nationally and internationally," commented team owner, Rick Ware.*

"For the 2020 season, RWR will be racing in at least seven different countries around the world, as well as over 60 races between four different national touring series," continued Ware. "We have incredible new partners, as well as sponsors that have been with the team for years, that we'll be annoucning, and can't wait to head to Daytona next week to kick off the new year."*
*
Starting January 1, 2020, Rick Ware Racing will head to Daytona International Speedway for the ROAR Before the 24 testing. Piloting the No. 2 LMP2 Prototype for both testing and the race will be James Davison, Mark Kvamme, Cody Ware and Jonanthan Hoggard. RWR also competes full-time in the Asian Le Mans Series LMP2 class, where the team is currently second in the standings, with Kvamme and Ware behind the wheel. *

LMP2 Multimatic MK30-Gibson V8


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8

The No. 10 Konica Minolta Cadillac DPi-V.R race team, and defending 2019 Rolex 24 at DAYTONA race winners, ring in the new decade and the 2020 IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship season this weekend on the high banks of the 3.56-mile road course of Daytona International Speedway with a new driver line-up of four previous Rolex 24 class winners.
***65532;
The No. 10 Konica Minolta Cadillac DPi-V.R race team, and the defending 2019 Rolex 24 at DAYTONA race winners, will ring in the new decade and the 2020 IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship (P) season this weekend on the high banks of the 3.65-mile road course of Daytona International Speedway with a new driver line-up of four previous Rolex 24 class winners.**
*
At the annual Roar Before the Rolex 24 test event, January 3-5, Renger van der Zande will climb back aboard the Konica Minolta Cadillac, joined by IndyCar Series and sportscar veteran Ryan Briscoe for the full 10-race season. FIA World Endurance Champion Kamui Kobayashi, who was part of the team's 2019 victory and five-time Indy Car champion Scott Dixon will round out the duties as the team looks to defend its 2019 title later this month during the historic Rolex 24 at DAYTONA, January 25-26.
*
"Wayne Taylor Racing has created a fantastic line-up with drivers who all know how to win," said van der Zande, who secured the Rolex 24 pole for the team in 2018. "Daytona is a special race where a lot can happen. Having just come off a test in Sebring, we are preparing as much as we can. The ROAR is going to be very important to ensure that we feel confident and are with a good mentality when we head straight into the race weekend a few weeks from now."
*
Briscoe, the 38-year-old from Australia, joins the team after a four-year run with the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing GT Le Mans-class program where his No. 67 Ford GT scored eight class wins, 18 podium finishes and eight pole positions in 44 races, including a class victory in the 2018 Rolex 24.
*
"I'm really proud to be a part of the Wayne Taylor Racing organization," said Briscoe, who last drove with the team in 2008. "We've had two days of testing and I'm really happy with how everything went after running a lot of laps with different setup changes. It's an amazing car and I'm really looking forward to getting back in the No. 10 Konica Minolta Cadillac DPi-V.R. with my teammates this weekend."
*
Three-time Rolex 24 at DAYTONA class winner and five-time NTT IndyCar Series champion Scott Dixon joins the Konica Minolta Cadillac team as its support endurance driver for the Rolex 24 at DAYTONA and the Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring.
*
"It's been a while since I've been in a Prototype, so it's been interesting for me to have the opportunity to drive one and get comfortable," said Dixon, whose third child was born just a few days prior to the test weekend. "I work great with Ryan as we've raced in different formulas together and I'm enjoying being able to work with Renger and Kamui for the first time. Everyone has been so welcoming at Wayne Taylor Racing. It's like a family and I'm very happy to be part of it!"
*
2019 Rolex 24 at DAYTONA winner, Kamui Kobayashi, takes a brief break from his extensive driving duties in the FIA World Endurance Championship to return to the No. 10 Konica Minolta Cadillac DPi-V.R. for the second year as a support driver for the race.
*
"It is really exciting that we have the Roar Before the Rolex 24 approaching this weekend," said Kobayashi. "I am looking forward to being back in the No. 10 Konica Minolta Cadillac DPi-V.R. for the first time since last year's victory with the team.*I cannot wait to work with my teammates Renger, Ryan and Scott. *It will be a productive test for sure."
*
As they enter their 14th year as team owners, Wayne Taylor and his former teammate Max Angelelliare seen as staunch competitors in the endurance racing arena, both as drivers and now owners, with numerous titles in the books: Rolex 24 (4), *12 Hours of Sebring (2), Petit Le Mans (3), 24 Hours of Le Mans (1) as well as eight Manufacturer Championships.
*
"As the first year without one of my sons in the car, it is a very different lineup," said Taylor. "We know Renger very well as he has raced with us the past two seasons. I call Ryan my third son as Max and I have managed him since he came to the United States. We are thrilled to have Kamui back and were delighted when Scott became available. I'm excited to see how the drivers will gel and work out the race strategies. I'm also looking forward to having all our partners, Konica Minolta, AMETEK and CIT back again, along with Cadillac and General Motors who I have now been with for over 28 years. The off season has been too long, so I'm really looking forward to this weekend."
*
Roar Before the Rolex 24 testing for all IMSA WeatherTech Sportscar Championship teams begins at 11:00 a.m. ET on Friday, January 3rd, with the final test session concluding on Sunday, January 5th, at 3:45 p.m. ET.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IMSA Live Timing
https://scoring.imsa.com/

DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Test Lap Times

DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 910kg (#77) _ 1:33.324 (new track record)

DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#7) _ 1:33.543

DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#31) _ 1:33.652

LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 550hp 940kg (#81) _ 1:35.140

GTLM Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo 500hp 1270kg (#62) _ 1:42.685

GTLM Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1270kg (#911) _ 1:42.686

GTLM Chevy Corvette C8R V8 500hp 1260kg (#4) _ 1:42.793

GTLM BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1220kg (#24) _ 1:42.844

LMP3 Norma M30-Nissan V8 420hp 930kg (#64) _ 1:44.799

GTD Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#48) _ 1:45.322

http://results.imsa.com/

https://competitors.imsa.com/102019/2020-technical-bulletins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ls6swNnhy4

DPi



























LMP2









GTLM




































LMP3









GTD


----------



## gutierg (May 27, 2015)

*Awesome Photography*

Very nice work, incredible shots. Wish I was there.

Well done!!


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) 24-Hours Race

1. DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 940kg (#10) _ 833 laps _ 41 pit stops

2. DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 910kg (#77) _ 833 laps _ 41 pit stops

4. DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#6) _ 828 laps _ 42 pit stops

9. LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 550hp 940kg (#81) _ 811 laps _ 38 pit stops

13. GTLM BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1220kg (#24) _ 786 laps _ 27 pit stops

14. GTLM Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1280kg (#912) _ 786 laps _ 27 pit stops

16. GTLM Chevy Corvette C8R V8 500hp 1260kg (#3) _ 785 laps _ 29 pit stops

18. GTD Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#48) _ 765 laps _ 28 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny2iEUVPeRk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-M5eN6Mc-c

DPi



























LMP2









GTLM



























GTD


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Race Lap Times

DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 940kg (#10) _ 1:34.652

DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 910kg (#77) _ 1;34.911

DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#7) _ 1:35.375

LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 550hp 940kg (#8) _ 1:36.043

GTLM BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1220kg (#24) _ 1:42.168

GTLM Chevy Corvette C8R V8 500hp 1260kg (#3) _ 1:42.364

GTLM Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1280kg (#912) _ 1:42.546

GTLM Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo 500hp 1270kg (#62) _ 1:42.853

GTD Audi R8 LMS GT3 V10 500hp 1300kg (#88) _ 1:45.202

DPi


















LMP2









GTLM









GTD


----------

